# We never declared ourselves, HELP!



## Vonbeardy40 (3 d ago)

Hi, ok I will say right off the bat that I am foolish and should of done things differently. However I did it how I did it and that is that.

So I moved from Ireland in January 2022 with my partner and children into the Provence of Lucca. We rented a holiday home for just under 3 months while we searched for a permanent place to live and rent. In April we found our home and got a 4+4 contract which was registered on our behalf. Over the course of the last 9/10 months we have returned every month to Ireland to sell and ship our belongings as well as working in Ireland in our self employed business. 

As of this week we have officially handed back the keys to our rental in Ireland (we kept it just in case we decided to move back if we didn't like Italy after 1 year). So now we turned our attention to becoming residents (something we put off doing due to not wanting to be officially Italian residents until we knew it was what we wanted). As we are EU citizens we knew we needed to turn up at our local commune and declare ourselves which we did yesterday, only to be told that our paperwork (Certificato di Residenza) would not be processed until we made a payment for something we are unsure about. 

This is where I need help and guidance. What payment do I need to make and where do I make it and what is it for? Due to my poor Italian language skills the meeting with our local commune was difficult and they were unable to assist me with my questions and google has turned up one too many wrong answers. What steps do I need to take in order to make sure we are declared as being here and that we are ok to remain in Italy and register for doctors, cars, schools and whatever else?

We are in our home for almost 10 months now and have all utilities signed up in our name with our Codice Fiscale and our contract registered with local commune but it seems we made the huge error of not declaring ourselves upon arrival and now must PAY!!!

Any help is appreciated and of course I am open to ridicule and judgement  

Bearded Irish Man


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Only thing that comes to mind is health care. Didn't they gave you a form or something? 



https://www.comune.roma.it/web-resources/cms/documents/Dichiarazione_di_residenza_privacy.pdf



That's the form from Rome but it's standard. I can't think of anything else.


----------



## modicasa (May 29, 2021)

You will have to prove income and have private health insurance, unless you have work contracts. You can go to the local ASL and see how much Assicurazione Volontaria would be for you and your family - it runs Jan to December, so could probably be the cheapest option at the moment. When you have the necessary insurance, the comune will process your claim.


----------

